# سمارت ايديز إيجار معدات الفعاليات والحفلات في دبي سمارت ميديا SmartMedia



## يور تسويق (8 أكتوبر 2018)

سمارت ايديز شركة تنظيم فعاليات في دبي سمارت ميديا SmartMedia





*




2s 
by a-marketing online, on Flickr

1s 
by a-marketing online, on Flickr

تواصلوا معانا الأن لتلبيه كافة احتياجاتكم والبدء في التنفيذ فورا ....

المزيد من خدماتنا التي نفخر بتقديمها لكم - من مؤسسة سمارت ميديا في اسطنبول
خدمات الدعاية والإعلان - خدمات تنظيم الفعاليات والأحداث الهامة - تجهيز المؤتمرات والمعارض والمهرجانات
تأجير معدات التصوير والإضاءة – مترجمين - ديكورات المعارض والمسرح - إنتاج الأفلام الوثائقية والدعائية
تأجير شاشات العرض وكاميرات التصوير - تنظيم الرحلات السياحية والمخيمات الشبابية والدورات التدريبية



شركة سمارت ميديا - اسطنبول تركيا

Smart Media
PR, Communication, Event Management

العنوان ::
Yenibosna, Merkez Mah 29 Ekim Cad. Istanbul Vizyon Park A1 Blok Kat: 5 No:53
Bahçelievler, Istanbul, Turkey

https://www.google.com/maps/@41.0014789,28.8208005,16z

هاتف / Line - Whats up ::
00905316055454

البريد الإلكتروني ::
[email protected]
[email protected]

موقع الشركة ::
http://smartorg.ist


*​


----------

